# Glowlight - ick???



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

I have one particular glowlight that has a white spot on the little bitty fin that sticks up before you get to his tail. It's been there for probably close to a week and hasn't gotten bigger. None of the other fish has any spots, and it's just the one on that one glowlight. What should I do?


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone have an idea? I'm getting a new fish soon, so I'm a little worried about it being ick.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

labloverl said:


> I have one particular glowlight that has a white spot on the little bitty fin that sticks up before you get to his tail. It's been there for probably close to a week and hasn't gotten bigger. None of the other fish has any spots, and it's just the one on that one glowlight. What should I do?


Is he still swimming alright? Any pictures?


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, I'm no expert of fish movements, but he's not going sideways or anything like that.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Best thing you can do is either see if he gets another or PM a moderator if no one else answers you. I can't really tell what is going on there because of bad eyesight. but I wouldn't add any more fish until someone with experience on here give you more advice. If he gets anymore spots its probably ich I do know that for sure. And Ich usually starts out on the fins like that. I am dealing with an ich outbreak in my non betta tank right now. If it is ich you can treat it but since they are tetras it makes it a little tricky. They are sensitive to ich meds they can die from them so def PM a moderator. Oldfishlady is probly the best I have seen yet at diagnosing diseases.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about that. I wouldn't even have seen whatever this is if you had not mentioned the adipose fin (that is the name of the small fin just before the caudal or tail fin).

I may have seen similar on my fish, but I'd have to see the fish itself before being certain. If it has been a week and no other spots are visible, it is not likely related to ich. Are any of the fish flashing? Flashing means swimming fast against a leaf, wood, rock or the substrate in an attempt to rub the gill area. Ich always first attacks the gills, and flashing might indicate ich even if no spots can be seen. I still don't think this spot is ich.

Byron.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

That's good information Byron. Thanks. I didn't know it starts in the gills. What is the primary cause other than being contagious? I heard stress.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Shirleythebetta said:


> That's good information Byron. Thanks. I didn't know it starts in the gills. What is the primary cause other than being contagious? I heard stress.


The only true cause of ich is stress. Healthy fish will almost always fight off ich, if exposed to it--and this happens more often than one might think. After all, ich is present in natural tropical waters but we never see fish covered with spots. I have had newly acquired fish now and then flash a bit at first, but spots don't appear so I don't treat. The fish will increase their slime coat which apparently prevents the parasite from getting through. But the gills are obviously more exposed. But if the fish is severely stressed by any one of several factors such as a sudden drop in temperature, fluctuating pH, fluctuating water conditions, being bullied by another fish, in the wrong water parameters, and of course being netted and brought home--it is then more likely to succumb to an attack.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Byron! I'm about 90% sure that it was not there when I got it and that was about a month ago, so I was worried.

None of them are flashing, but they are chasing each other around a lot and spinning in circles with each other. I read somewhere that it was a mating thing for neons, and they all do it a lot! But no flashing.

Thanks again. I hope to get a betta real soon, but I was not about to if that was ich.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the explaination Byron. I learned quite a bit there. I appreciate it.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Thanks for the explaination Byron. I learned quite a bit there. I appreciate it.


I second that statement.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

labloverl said:


> Thanks Byron! I'm about 90% sure that it was not there when I got it and that was about a month ago, so I was worried.
> 
> None of them are flashing, but they are chasing each other around a lot and spinning in circles with each other. I read somewhere that it was a mating thing for neons, and they all do it a lot! But no flashing.
> 
> Thanks again. I hope to get a betta real soon, but I was not about to if that was ich.


That is normal characins behaviour, and if you see it the fish are probably "feeling their oats" which means they are happy--and that means healthy. This is why characins must be kept in groups, they interact a lot. It may be play, or more serious to them, but it is natural and good.

On the Betta, I would not add a male Betta with these fish. You are asking for trouble. First, Betta may consider tetra food (I had a Betta many years ago and he ate my neons, or tried to and killed them). Second, a sedate fish like a Betta with its flowing fins can be too much of a temptation for other fish to nip; and all characins are prone to this, depending upon various factors. I wouldn't risk it. In my considered opinion, a Betta deserves its own space. It is not a community fish.

Byron.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally agree with Byron that bettas aren't commumity fish. They do best on their own.


----------

